# Bynum For Bosh



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

just saw this:
http://hoopshype.com/rumors.htm


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

i dont know if i like it bosh is not really a center


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

I don't like it at all. Bynum's defense lot of the times can be quite lacking, but Bosh can be next to non-existence. And we already have a talented C/PF starter in Pau Gasol so what's the point?

If the front office is going to put Bynum on the trading block, they might as well go for deals like this:


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

I believe that Bosh can play defense, especially if he was on a team like the Lakers. I don't know that Bosh is a better option than Bynum for this team, though.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This rumor came out of nowhere. I don't see it happening.


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

Sounds very unlikely. Bosh is way more established than Bynum. I would do it in a heartbeat if given the opportunity. We can easily move Gasol to Center and only have Bosh play center when Pau is resting.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

I've decided both teams could benefit from this.

But again, like any trade involving Bosh, it will never get done unless Bosh will sign an extension. Does LA have the money for that?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Interesting.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

GregOden said:


> I've decided both teams could benefit from this.
> 
> But again, like any trade involving Bosh, it will never get done unless Bosh will sign an extension. Does LA have the money for that?


The lakers have roughly 14 million coming off the books, so technically yes. However that includes 5 million to Fisher and 2 to Farmar meaning a chunk of the 14 needs to go to finding a PG.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

It is a legitimate possibility. Chris Bosh is a Top 5 PF in the league (Dirk, Duncan, Pau, Bosh, Boozer are mine). If the Lakers are willing to max out Bosh at the end of the season, I would do this deal in a heartbeat. Bosh is ridiculously good. Andrew is at least two years away from being as effective as Bosh is on the court.

Bosh won't disappear at times. The guy is a star in this league and will be for many years. He is only 25 and he has averaged 22+/8+ for 5 years in a row now.

Kobe, Artest, Pau, Bosh, Odom...are you kidding me? You don't say no to that. And if the Raps really think Bosh is going to bolt after this season, they'd be silly to reject this trade. It's likely the best offer they can get.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Could either of our two trade exception help in getting this deal done?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Wouldn't Bynum and Morrison for Bosh work? If not, Bynum, Morrison and Sasha for Bosh and Belinelli.

I'm hoping we at least offer Bynum for Bosh. Kobe, Pau and Bosh would almost be too good to be true.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Bynum, Morrison, and Farmar for Bosh works


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> It is a legitimate possibility. Chris Bosh is a Top 5 PF in the league (Dirk, Duncan, Pau, Bosh, Boozer are mine). If the Lakers are willing to max out Bosh at the end of the season, I would do this deal in a heartbeat. Bosh is ridiculously good. Andrew is at least two years away from being as effective as Bosh is on the court.
> 
> Bosh won't disappear at times. The guy is a star in this league and will be for many years. He is only 25 and he has averaged 22+/8+ for 5 years in a row now.
> 
> Kobe, Artest, Pau, Bosh, Odom...are you kidding me? You don't say no to that. And if the Raps really think Bosh is going to bolt after this season, they'd be silly to reject this trade. It's likely the best offer they can get.


Obviously, Bosh is a better player than Bynum. But would he be a better fit to the Lakers?
Nor Gasol nor Bosh are good defenders. Wouldn't that be too soft a post combination? I'm aware Bynum hasn't been Hakeem Olajuwon himself, but still... And the Lakers' problems aten't in offense, but defense...

And i don't see (1) Bosh wanting to join a team where he would be the third option in offense Kobe, Pau), nor (2) Kobe, Artest, Pau, Bosh and Gasol coexisting for shots.

It's an interesting idea, yes, but IMHO the Lakers are destined to win the next couple of championships (considering no major injuries) if only Bynum puts his mind into being a 13-15ppg (dunks and moves under the basket), +10rpg and provide the defensive post presence nor Pau nor Bosh can deliver.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Well Bosh would definitely be the second option on offense. He's a much more potent offensive weapon than Pau. Well, not much more, but still a better scorer. I think Bosh would be a great fit.

Not so sure that I agree that we can't get better on offense, either. With Ron in the lineup, our offense isn't flowing quite as well as it was last year. Just my opinion.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Why couldn't we just ask Pau to focus on rebounding and D and make Bosh the 2nd option?


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

well, i don't think this is the best fit but i'm glad the lakers aknowledge that bynum doesn't fit well with the team, and would be willing to consider trading him. i would prefer a gritty defensive center over cbosh (or a pf that's similar to KG), but those are hard to come by.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Why couldn't we just ask Pau to focus on rebounding and D and make Bosh the 2nd option?


Gasol has helped lead us to back to back Finals appearances and is one of the most skilled big men in the league and you are going to ask him to concentrate on defense and rebounding to make way for Bosh? Man I thought I was impatient. Some of you won't be satisfied until we feature an All Star at every position on the two deep.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

yeah shame on you guys for wanting to have many all-star level players possible.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

People are freaking AGAIN about the team with the best record in the league. Other numbers of Bynum that goes down when Pau is in- minutes, touches, field goal attempts.

The Lakers have only lost two games with everyone in the lineup. Teams need to make changes to adjust to the LAKERS not the other way around. No need to trade Harris for Kidd or Marion for Shaq.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

I don't know if Bosh would offer much of an improvement to the team. Unless he signed an extension immediately. In which case, it might be beneficial just in the context of preventing Bosh from teaming up with LeBron or Wade.

I'd much rather get someone like Danny Granger than Bosh personally.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

oh yes we're all freaking out. because when you want to improve your team, whether it has the best record in the league or not, that's just freaking out. just like how it's so silly to want the best players on your team. so silly. 

maybe we're freaking out, or maybe you're just overusing hyperbole.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

afobisme said:


> oh yes we're all freaking out. because when you want to improve your team, whether it has the best record in the league or not, that's just freaking out. just like how it's so silly to want the best players on your team. so silly.
> 
> maybe we're freaking out, or maybe you're just overusing hyperbole.


No you are. Read the "time to shake things up?" thread. People wanted trades before the rumor even came out. It's no coincedence those threads didn't pop up when they won 14 in a row or whatever it was.

You wanted to trade Bynum for Noah, that's not improving the team. That's almost trading for the sake of it. This isn't Ariza for Artest, these are major shakeups.

If this trade were to happen it would probably be Bynum, Sasha, Morrison for Bosh and the Lakers fan ultimate grass is greener PG Marcus Banks.


----------

